# 3 Cycle Trucks (Probably not Schwinn??) What the devil?



## azbustedvw (Nov 10, 2013)

So I found a guy unloading 3 Cycle Trucks he salvaged from his work over 15 years ago. The bikes are all in varied condition of completeness, and all seem to be of the same manufacturer, but I have no idea what manufacturer it would be. All three display their serial numbers on the right rear wheel fork end and all have, or had a small nut welded to the top cross bar. All had a head badge that is no longer present.

Bike #1, and the most complete Has N91081, has Chrome S2 knurled front and rear wheels, a Bendix 76 rear hub (made in Mexico) and the lower basket supports and front wheel stand, as well as CT handle bar stem and stem. It has correct front fender and incorrect rear fender and does not appear to have correct seat.

Bike #2, has C435790, Appears to have been red originally, has a shimano brake, CB-E110 and a front S-2 wheel, and a rear "CMC" marked rim. It has the correct front fender, and a messenger seat that looks correct but I am not sure. It has a CT goose neck and unknown seat post.

Bike #3 has A337079, a Shimano brake CB-E110 and a front S3 wheel and a rear PEMCO marked wheel. It also appears to have a correct chain guard, but seat post, handle bars, seat, rear fender and goose neck appear incorrect .

Ive attached pics. Anyone know what they are?  Do I have enough to make one complete bike (minus a basket and rear fender)???

Thanks

 Bike #1





Bike #2





Bike #3


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2013)

Those all look like Schwinns to my untrained eyes. I'm still wondering where all the CT's went when the US Postal Service quit using them in the greater Phoenix area sometime in the mid 70's. 

#1 SN was recorded 11/15/54 or 10/15/ to 10/30/56
#2 SN was recorded 3/12/64
#3 SN was recorded 1/23/63

I don't think that chainguard was used on the CT's. Looks like a Typhoon guard.


----------



## REC (Nov 10, 2013)

*CT Trio*

All Schwinns, Good start on a group! 
Looks like most of them could make one - less the parts you mentioned. I see fenders on one that look close to right, any of them have front and rear S2s?

A proper chainguard and some odds and ends, you'll be "Truckin" on down the road.

Cool deal.

Keep us posted on the progress - always like to watch.
REC


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 10, 2013)

*Need a CYCLE TRUCK expert!*

This is great news, but the location for the SN is throwing me off. Its not under the crank and there is no CT on it.

And what was the nut welded on the top cross bar used for?

All three bikes have front S-2 knurled front wheels, #1 has a chrome knurled heavy duty wheel but no markings, but it looks like a schwinn to me... Did they make them w/o marking them?  

Does anyone know if at some point in the '60's they moved from bendix rear hubs to shimano? Ive seen literature suggesting they used shimano at some point.

Ill post all my pics in my gallery.

As for all those bikes US PS had,,, Im afraid to think about it. The guy that sold me these said his company was more interested in scrapping them than letting him have them. He really had to plead with them to let him have them. He actually saved them from their dumpster at one point.  I wonder how many vintage bikes have gone to the scrap yard over the years....   ugh!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 10, 2013)

Trace, REC is your best resource on CT stuff.  He has helped me a lot.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds like your rear hubs and rims were changed out at some point. The S-2's were unstamped sometime in the 70's. 
I believe only the Town and Country tandem had the serial numbers still on the BB shell after the location change in 1952.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 10, 2013)

All the serial numbers are in the right place for post 1953 Schwinns.   Left rear drop out as you are sitting on the bike.  Top nut might have been used with the basket cover some had.  Roger


----------



## looneymatthew (Nov 10, 2013)

*Great find*

All are schwinn post war ct//   top tube /bar nut welded is a ct2 model frame . That is were i special bracket goes to support the oversized ct2 basket that wrapped all the way around the gooseneck.  Scrappers are the best people to score old treasures/bike . They seem to some how have great stuff just fall in to there laps. The trick is getting it from them before it gets scrapped.  You scored. 




azbustedvw said:


> this is great news, but the location for the sn is throwing me off. Its not under the crank and there is no ct on it.
> 
> And what was the nut welded on the top cross bar used for?
> 
> ...


----------



## looneymatthew (Nov 10, 2013)

*Last year was 65 for ct*

They never used shimano always s2 with hd hubs and spokes new departure early post war / and bendix later on . Front hubs varied but were mostly model k bendix. There was some varience from time to time that i have seen . But for the year frames you have you should be fine with the s2s and the bendix set ups . Based on production and supplys i have seen them use a morrow early on post war but what you have was all bendix hubs by that production era.







azbustedvw said:


> this is great news, but the location for the sn is throwing me off. Its not under the crank and there is no ct on it.
> 
> And what was the nut welded on the top cross bar used for?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Nov 11, 2013)

*CT serial number*

I've had 13 cycle trucks and not a single one of them had a serial number beginning with CT... Put all the original and correct parts on one bike and then build a cruiser out of the next best bike. Sell the remains of the third bike to help finance the builds of the first 2...


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 11, 2013)

Brilliant plan.


----------



## doug713 (Nov 12, 2013)

If you decide to go with that plan i'd be interested in one i'll be in Phx this weekend shoot me a pm and i'll give you my number we can talk sale or trade


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2013)

looneymatthew said:


> They never used shimano always s2 with hd hubs and spokes new departure early post war / and bendix later on . Front hubs varied but were mostly model k bendix. There was some varience from time to time that i have seen . But for the year frames you have you should be fine with the s2s and the bendix set ups . Based on production and supplys i have seen them use a morrow early on post war but what you have was all bendix hubs by that production era.




Actually 1967 was the last year for a CT. I had one and it was an S-2 (big basket) model that was an actual Post Office CT. V/r Shawn


----------



## REC (Nov 12, 2013)

azbustedvw said:


> This is great news, but the location for the SN is throwing me off. Its not under the crank and there is no CT on it.
> 
> And what was the nut welded on the top cross bar used for?
> 
> ...




The nut: used for the brace to the S2 Basket





Front Wheels would be correct as S2s, and the one without the stamping may be a replacement. They should have Bendix hubs up front with a sliding axle.
As far as the rear - Bendix laced into a nice S2 for the rear was the standard through the end of production in '67. No Shimano was used by the factory on these bikes - still stuck with the good ole US of A parts.. I cheated a little with my '65....  This made a HUGE difference in riding joy.




My 67 looks like this:



Last year of production and also the last year in the catalog. (Shawn is dead right on this!)

Based on your pictures, you're gonna need a few parts, but you have a REALLY good starting point. A note in passing - large baskets seem to be a bit tough to come by, and a little pricey when you do. There are reproductions of the smalled size ones that are pretty accurate out there. 

As far as the USPS bikes, when I was a kid (12/13 yrs old), I went with my dad to a surplus yard in a town close to where we lived. He was looking for a car (ended up with a '57 Chevrolet Sedan Delivery that was formerly an Alabama Game & Fish Commision car), and on this lot, lined up along a fence was somewhere close to two dozen old CTs retired from having gone Postal. The guy said I could buy any or all of them for $5 or $10 each, depending on condition. My dad said absolutely not, even though I had my own money to use. He was thinking I would have them parts strewn all over the back yard (and he probably would have been right!) They were not pretty, and the baskets were a little rough, but I dreamed about them for a long time after, while still chasing the postman around town begging for him to let me try his out.... just once?!?!? It didn't help that he was dating my aunt at the time....

They were out there to be had. I also found out that one of the guys from the local dealer did most all the work on them as far as maintenance and parts replacement as needed.

REC


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 12, 2013)

*Thanks*

REC,
Thanks for weighing in! Your info is very helpful. 

Are the cross bars 7/8's tubing (looking for brackets for a possible panel)

Did you add a carrier to the black bike?

Was the standard seat the black messenger springer seat?

Also, who made these in the '70's and possibly '80's? I found one with a really good basket here in town, but its not a schwinn. It is white and has the remnants of the USPS decals on it. It has a slight bend designed into the top bar, a quick release seat, and the only serial # I can find on it is the number 150 on the top of the crank housing on the right side....

Im considering putting a 2 speed kick back hub in back... Any downsides to that?

thanks Tracy


----------



## looneymatthew (Nov 13, 2013)

*other cts in the 70s*

probably a worksman





azbustedvw said:


> REC,
> Thanks for weighing in! Your info is very helpful.
> 
> Are the cross bars 7/8's tubing (looking for brackets for a possible panel)
> ...


----------



## REC (Nov 13, 2013)

azbustedvw said:


> REC,
> Thanks for weighing in! Your info is very helpful.
> 
> Are the cross bars 7/8's tubing (looking for brackets for a possible panel)
> ...




1. - Cross bar? Are you talking about the rear brace for the basket? If so, I believe it is closer to 3/8 or 1/2 " tubing. Have not ever guaged it. I can do that next time in the shed.
2. - The racks on the rear of both of them are Schwinn 6 hole racks from the postwar era. I like the way they look and have one for each of the other CTs still to be built. I don't have them for the pre-war ones though, too expensive for my wallet (suffering from FWS.... flat wallet syndrome)
3. - The seat on the black 65 is the correct one for the bike, and I believe they were used from the mid 50s on (mid as in 56 and later) but I may be off on that. I have that seat on a couple of others including one on the '67, and a tan colored one on the Paclon Special (63). They are quite nice to sit on, and relatively quiet in use.
4. - Yes there is a drawback to the two speed rear hubs. They will spoil you rotten. You'll be looking for one for the second one you want to build.. and then for the next one, and the next one.... (yup, that's how it starts, and next thing you know, they're multiplying like rabbits!)

Looneymatthew is on the track regarding Worksman. They still produce a cycletruck type bike as far as I know. I have not owned one of theirs, but have seen one before.  When you're ready for a dropstand, I would keep Looneymattew in mind - his repro's are _nice_. 

While it seems I get RECommended for CT info a lot, I'm just another voice in the crowd. I have had quite a few of these and currently have 10 in various stages of progress. 5 are rideable now, though one needs a little TLC in the looks department, but it stays as it is 'cause it's just kool to ride. I have bought and sold about a dozen others in the last few years, and a couple of them I probably should have kept.... Storing these once done becomes a bit of an issue due to their expansive width, especially with the larger basket. I got into these because I was fascinated with them as a kid, and apparently, the fascination has not ever left. 

If I have the answers, I'll give you what I know. Keep us posted on your decision, and on your progress once you start a rebuild. 
REC


----------



## rhenning (Nov 13, 2013)

REC this is sort of the for what its worth kind of thing about Cycle Trucks.  I have had the opportunity to meet and even have lunch with Richard Schwinn a few times.  In talking about CTs I asked him if 1967 was really the last year they were made.  His response was that was the last year they were in catalogs but he remembered the factory turning them out into the 1970s as good customers ordered them.  If a dealer or large customer wanted some for a factory/business Schwinn was not opposed to taking the order and making some more money.  Roger


----------



## REC (Nov 13, 2013)

rhenning said:


> REC this is sort of the for what its worth kind of thing about Cycle Trucks.  I have had the opportunity to meet and even have lunch with Richard Schwinn a few times.  In talking about CTs I asked him if 1967 was really the last year they were made.  His response was that was the last year they were in catalogs but he remembered the factory turning them out into the 1970s as good customers ordered them.  If a dealer or large customer wanted some for a factory/business Schwinn was not opposed to taking the order and making some more money.  Roger




Agreed. 
My comment was last year of production - as in normal production. A lot of stuff could be ordered and handled through a special request (big customers!)

I'd LOVE to find one with a later than '67 serial number!
REC


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 13, 2013)

*Drop stand*



looneymatthew said:


> probably a worksman




Looneymathew,
I understand your drop stand repro's are nice. My 56 has one but it has been crunched a few times. You have to turn it just right to get the bike to stand up.  I will PM you for more info!


----------



## REC (Nov 14, 2013)

azbustedvw said:


> Looneymathew,
> I understand your drop stand repro's are nice. My 56 has one but it has been crunched a few times. You have to turn it just right to get the bike to stand up.  I will PM you for more info!




I had a brainfart. LooneyMatthew makes very nice dropstand bushings for the fork mounted stands. For some reason (perhaps a lack of coffee?) I had him and someone else confused. I am sorry for the mental mixup. 

Tha stands I was thinking of are on FleaPay. I have several of them, and anything that has fork mounted stands (with one exception) have the bushings Looneymatthew makes on them. The ones on the black '65 are NOS Schwinn stuff that I got as a bag of chainguard mounting hardware. Imagine my surprise when I opened that little bag and saw what was in it.

Again, I apologize for the error.

REC


----------

